# Last minute trip to Acadia National Park - any advice?



## Destin (Dec 10, 2017)

I have Tuesday-Friday off this week and was looking for something to do. I just got a smoking deal on an Airbnb in bar harbor and in 36 hours I’ll be making the 10 hour drive up there for 3 nights to photograph Acadia and the surrounding area. 

I know much of the park is closed or difficult to access this time of year, but I’m told the area is loaded with incredible photo opportunities so I’m heading up anyway. 

Does anyone have any advice or tips on the area? Secret spots? Good food? Safety concerns?


----------



## dunfly (Dec 10, 2017)

I've been there but couldn't tell you much about photographing it.  I did remember seeing a B&H Video on it.  I looked it up and found this:


----------



## Destin (Dec 11, 2017)

Bump. Less than 24 hours until I’m on the road. 

Anyone else have intel?


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 11, 2017)

Drive up Cadillac Mtn for both sunrise and for sunset - assuming the road is open.  We grabbed a rotisserie chicken and some snacks from the Hannafords and drove up early and ate dinner waiting for sunset.  

If you time it right you can walk out to Bar Island at low tide and make the 2 mile hike (round trip) to the small lookout on top of the island.  Don't get stuck out there in winter!  

The Shore Path is easy and pretty at sunrise.  

Jordan Pond is very popular for astrophotography.  

Eagle Lake is nice for kayaking.  

Do not eat breakfast at the Irish place in downtown Bar Harbor.  

Bee Hive is not for the feint of heart.

Hiking Trails of Acadia National Park

On the way up:  (these are not in geographical order) Penobscot Narrows Bridge which has a lookout up top.  Good food at the Maine Diner in Wells, ME.  LL Bean has their flagship store in Freeport.  Awesome food and lighthouse in Portland.  

I'm tagging @jsecordphoto as he probably has been there at various times of year while I have only been during summer...  I have no idea what is good/bad/open/closed during the winter.  I'm sure it's ruggedly beautiful.


----------



## Destin (Dec 11, 2017)

@SquarePeg you rock! Most of the loop road and the road to Cadillac Mountain are closed so that won’t be happening. But I’ll be back this summer I’m sure because I’m going to want the full experience. 

I’ll have access to the section of the loop road that follows the shoreline from bar harbor to otter cliffs so plenty of shoreline photo opportunities. 

I really appreciate the ideas for the trip up, thanks!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2017)

Acadia National Park - Bar Harbor Maine Vacation Guide


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 11, 2017)

Bass Harbor light house is a great photo op


----------



## Destin (Dec 11, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Bass Harbor light house is a great photo op



I fully plan on adding it to my portfolio. It’s a bucket list shot for me.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 11, 2017)

LL Bean 



Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 11, 2017)

I'll second Jordon's Pond, the Bubbles, and the Penobscot Narrows Bridge (US Route 1) at Bucksport / Fort Knox


----------



## limr (Dec 11, 2017)

If you are still checking this thread...there's a section of Acadia that is not on Mt. Desert Isle but on the peninsula to the east. I believe there's either no entrance fee or a nominal one, but there's a road that basically hugs the coast. Look on a map for Winter Harbor and Schoodic Point. It might be quieter, easier to get to a good photo spot.

I'd also recommend exploring the island beyond the park. There are some really great little towns elsewhere on the island. Can't remember exactly where we wandered off to, but I'm pretty sure Northeast Harbor was one of them. And if you like sushi, shoot up Rt 3 and then to Rt 1 into Ellsworth. There's a kickass place called Shinbashi. Doesn't look like much and it's in a strip mall, but it was good.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 11, 2017)

keep an eye on the weather.   rain then freezing temps on the way.


----------



## Destin (Dec 12, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> keep an eye on the weather.   rain then freezing temps on the way.



Yeah, I’ve been watching it. I’m prepared for the conditions. Just hoping they maintain the roads in Maine as well as they do in my hometown.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 12, 2017)

Destin said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > keep an eye on the weather.   rain then freezing temps on the way.
> ...



The highways all the way through will be fine I'd assume. The drive between the highway and Bar Harbor is an hour plus on state routes that kinda go through the middle of nowhere. You're used to driving in winter crap though, and you have a capable vehicle so I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Destin (Dec 12, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Yeah I’m sure I’ll be okay. 

My snow tires ordered three weeks ago remain on back order though, so the tires on my car have me a little nervous. 

Not enough to stop me though.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 12, 2017)

Destin said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



You didn't want to put 1300 miles on those soft compound tires anyways


----------



## Destin (Dec 12, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > JonA_CT said:
> ...



Yeah, that’s for damn sure haha


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 12, 2017)

Have fun, be safe Destin. Look forward to seeing what you render.


----------



## Destin (Dec 12, 2017)

6.5 hours down. 4 to go. 

10 hours is a longer drive than it sounds lol


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 12, 2017)

When we drove up there (it's 5+ hours for us) we made a day of it.  I can't be in the car for 5 straight hours with my knee I wouldn't be able to unbend it when we arrived!  We stopped in Wells for breakfast then in Freeport for LL Bean and again at the Penobscot Narrows bridge and finally a stop for an early dinner in Camden.  It ended up taking us over 9 hours to make it to our hotel in Bar Harbor but it was a nice day and we made it part of our vacation instead of just travel time.  Now if you're just going for a few days, maybe not practical to take a whole day getting there but at least stop in Freeport.  That LL Bean store is pretty awesome and there are several restaurants right there.


----------



## Destin (Dec 12, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> When we drove up there (it's 5+ hours for us) we made a day of it.  I can't be in the car for 5 straight hours with my knee I wouldn't be able to unbend it when we arrived!  We stopped in Wells for breakfast then in Freeport for LL Bean and again at the Penobscot Narrows bridge and finally a stop for an early dinner in Camden.  It ended up taking us over 9 hours to make it to our hotel in Bar Harbor but it was a nice day and we made it part of our vacation instead of just travel time.  Now if you're just going for a few days, maybe not practical to take a whole day getting there but at least stop in Freeport.  That LL Bean store is pretty awesome and there are several restaurants right there.



I'll stop in freeport on the way home if I have time!

The drive up wasn't bad until I hit portland, but once I got there I drove into the worst freezing rain I've ever experienced. Had to pull off every 20 miles to break an inch of ice off of my headlights and windshield. Just arrived safe at my airbnb, a drive that should have taken 10 hours took over 13.


----------



## qmr55 (Dec 12, 2017)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Destin (Dec 13, 2017)

Photo Thread is up - Click here to be teleported to the new thread.


----------



## The wife! (Dec 18, 2017)

If the weathers is nice Castine or  Stonington are nice areas about 1 - 1.5 from Bar Harbor. Castine has a walking path to a light house. Stonington is nice for sunrises. Traveling home taking Rt 1 will take you through some nice towns along the water. If you have tire issues Twin City Tire in Brewer ME is a bunch of nice guys. Tell them Dawn from O'Reilly's sent you. I am booked most of the week but if you get in trouble let me know. I got Jeep friends in the area. 207-991-2201


----------



## The wife! (Dec 18, 2017)

Doh. looks like I am a little late. Glad you had a good trip. Great photos!


----------



## Destin (Dec 18, 2017)

The wife! said:


> Doh. looks like I am a little late. Glad you had a good trip. Great photos!



I appreciate it anyway! I’ll be up there again in the summer. Are you from the area?


----------



## The wife! (Dec 18, 2017)

Benhasajeep  and I live in Eddington just outside of Bangor. We don't go to Bar Harbor often. I prefer to go north to Mooshead lake where there is a lot less people.


----------



## Destin (Dec 18, 2017)

The wife! said:


> Benhasajeep  and I live in Eddington just outside of Bangor. We don't go to Bar Harbor often. I prefer to go north to Mooshead lake where there is a lot less people.



Good to know! I’ll have to grab lunch or a beer with you guys next time I get up that way!


----------

